# question about canaries.



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got a male canary yesterday, in a cgae the ad said.......yeah right ive never seen anything so small and old in my life and within 5 hours id sourced an indoor aviery and now he is like a pee in a drum, he must be lonely so i plan to get him some friends.

First can you keep more than one cock in a cage as i dont want them to fight?
second can you keep other breeds of birds with them, if so what type?

this is the cage i have how many could it comfortably hold without overcrowding?

Ferplast Brio Maxi Bird Aviary & Accessories : Aviaries


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm afraid i can't help with how many you can keep in that cage as i only have the one myself! 
But i can tell you that canaries are happy to live with other birds so long as they have other canaries around them. My grandfather has bred and shown canaries for many years and his lived with Cockatiels in an outdoor aviary without any trouble  I've also heard that zebra finches and budgies get on well with canaries.
In a cage that size you shouldn't have any trouble with keeping more than one cock but i'd definately make sure i had more hens. 3-4 cocks is said to be a more peaceful number than 2!

HTH, i'm sure your new chap is very grateful for your efforts


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

well he now has a canary girlfriend, id like to get more but want to upset the balance he seems so much happier now though.

I was told you cant keep them with budgies though, i quite like finches so ill lad a few of those to.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thorne said:


> I'm afraid i can't help with how many you can keep I've also heard that zebra finches and budgies get on well with canaries.


Who ever told you that is wrong, Maybe in a big aviary MAYBE, but Budgies would Attack both Canaries and finches, cockatiels get on fine with Canaries , but budgies will bully them. one of my finches got in to the Budgie cage, and was attacked, Budgie swang him around by his wing, so i wouldnt take the chance, but thats up to each owner


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

ive been told by the pet shop and a member on here not to put budgies in with canaries which is a shame as id of liked a budgie.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

You could always treat yourself to another Cage and a Budgie :wink5:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i THINK ITS BECAUSE BUDGIES ARE PARROT FAMILY AND CANARYS ARENT OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT . dO CORRECT ME IF WRONG. tHEY DO RECCOMEND 2 FEMALES PER MALE OR THE FEMALE MAY GET A BIT HEN PEAKED AROUND MATING TIME WITH RESPECT OF THE CANARYS.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hens can get a bit nasty around the season time, its just a case of keeping an eye on them i believe, i`ve not hear the two female to one male thing before tho .


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

sullivan said:


> i THINK ITS BECAUSE BUDGIES ARE PARROT FAMILY .


 Budgies will of course get on the members or the Parakeet family , like cockatiels, but then cockatiels will get on ok with canaries , my cockatiel and canary often sit on the carpet in the living room together and dont bother each other


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

dingal2000 said:


> Hens can get a bit nasty around the season time, its just a case of keeping an eye on them i believe, i`ve not hear the two female to one male thing before tho .


WAS TOLD THIS BEFORE AS THE HEN IS MATED QUITE A LOT AND LIKE WITH CHICKENS CAN BE TO MUCH FOR THEM AND CAN SUFFER FEATHER LOSS ETC. BUT I AM QUOTING A FRIEND THAT WAS TOLD THIS IF THERE ARE 2 FEMALES IT TAKES THE PRESSURE OFF ALTHOUGH SOMETIMES ONLY 2 WILL PAIR.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

sullivan said:


> WAS TOLD THIS BEFORE AS THE HEN IS MATED QUITE A LOT AND LIKE WITH CHICKENS CAN BE TO MUCH FOR THEM AND CAN SUFFER FEATHER LOSS ETC. BUT I AM QUOTING A FRIEND THAT WAS TOLD THIS IF THERE ARE 2 FEMALES IT TAKES THE PRESSURE OFF ALTHOUGH SOMETIMES ONLY 2 WILL PAIR.


Bad thing about two females, if they both come in to season at the same time, the Cock will be walking out the door with his pack on his back saying "stuff this im off" :laugh:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

dingal2000 said:


> Bad thing about two females, if they both come in to season at the same time, the Cock will be walking out the door with his pack on his back saying "stuff this im off" :laugh:


hA HA . info i was given not sure if correct have only ever had a cock bird and was told not to have another cock as they will fight.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

in a cage maybe that may be true with cocks, but like every spieces there are fights at times, i have 30 Zebra finches and sometimes there is a small argument at bed time, but they all get on, if you had a medium size aviary to house canaries, then you wouldnt get much hassle with what ever amount of canaries you have in there really


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

just shows what you learn on here, have only ever had budgies a cockateil and a canary but not together in there own cages. Although the budgie and cockateil would come out together and the budgie use to ride the cocateils back across the floor whilst the cockateil would sing half a pound of tupenny rice. {very funny}.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

i was told to gte two females to one cock but the shop only had one hen so im waiting for another.

OH and dont tempt me into getting another cage and budgie lol i dont like little cages though and i dont have room for another big cage.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> i was told to gte two females to one cock but the shop only had one hen so im waiting for another.
> 
> OH and dont tempt me into getting another cage and budgie lol i dont like little cages though and i dont have room for another big cage.


Canaries are lovely we had a roller and my god they sing. Although females dont as far as i know. The borders are nice what do you have. Have fun with your new pets


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I didnt know there were differnet types???? i have a black and yellow one.

He hasnt made a noise since the other arrived


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Give him time to adjust, all the finches i have got get abit funny when a new one arrives, but go back to normal,im guessing its the same with most birds


----------



## bengalboy (Oct 20, 2009)

It could be that he is a she or because he has been alone for a ong period of time


----------

